# Cages for pet pigeons?



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

So my babies are 12 days old today, and growing very quickly. Today is the first day that they have been able to really go wherever they want to go. Where as before, they would kind of charge in various directions, not having much control over their legs, they have now learned to go where THEY want to go and not just in whatever direction they happen to fall. I'd imagine that they are going to outgrow their 10 gallon aquarium very soon.

So what kind of cages do you guys have for your INDOOR, pet pigeons. I saw this cage while looking at rabbit hutches (it's a ferret cage though) and I thought that it might easily become a pretty nice home for two pigeons who would receive tons of out of the cage time. Of course, removing the ramps, but leaving the platforms, since I know pigeons like flat perches and landing places.










What do you guys think? Any suggestions? Got a cage that you love? I just don't think that the regular bird cages are all that great for pigeons, because they are pricy, have wide spacing (the larger cages usually do) and are built extremely strong for hookbills. I don't see spending that much when I know there have to be better alternatives.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Most any cage should do the job until your birds are 4 to 5 weeks old -- as long as the bars of the cage are not too wide that the young birds will get caught in them and injure themselves. Most fanciers howerver, do not keep their pet birds inside the house. You will soon find that even if you clean the cage several times everyday, it will be hard to keep it clean so that it does not smell up the house. Adult pigeons need a much larger cage than you will want to keep in your house. Congrats on your new ones!


----------



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, the babies came to me by surprise. I don't plan on having more pigeons in the house ever, and would like to rehome one of them, but I have heard that pigeons can make pretty good pets, so I was interested in keeping one of the hand raised babies as a pet. I already have some birds, so Im used to changing papers once a day. Is that cage big enough for one (temporarily two) adult pigeon who gets out of cage time?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should get a cage that is wider then longer. It doesn't have to be too big, as long as they get alot of free time out of the cage. When they are in the cage it should be big enough for them to flap their wings and stretch.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi SabRhund

Personally, I really like the cage. The link you gave shows its dimensions as 35wx35dx56h which is pretty roomy - enough so for two pigeons, particularly if you will be giving them a lot of time out.

Many members have pet pigeons who live in the house with them.

The bars look like they're spaced close enough to present no problem.

I would say go for it.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

pigeons dont need much depth but would prefer room to stretch there wings. Maggie's size recommendation for a cage is very good for a pair. Fortunately this size can be found in a metal dog cage. These crates come with a mesh bottom so that the droppings drop to a plastic trap whic you can easily remove and wash down when too dirty. I have bought some cages last week for breeding as i was looking for a perfect breeding cage and this have suited me well. cheers


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I like this cage. I was thinking of getting one for my two doves which cannot live with my pigeons in the room since the pigeons attack them and could kill them. 
As long as they get time out of the cage I would go for it.
As for keeping only one pigeon, s/he might get bored if he doesn't get a lot of attention from you. When they are two you don't have to worry about it.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> You should get a cage that is wider then longer.


I agree.

Cindy has a really cool rabbit hutch, maybe she can post a picture.

I found while raising Kippy I ended up building cage after cage making them bigger and bigger. Trying to save you labor and money, plan ahead. 
The cage might serve it's purpose now but I think it will be out grown quick.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Reti,

Which cage are you talking about. I think doves will like the cage in the picture without all the toys in and other suff in but not suited for pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think with the cage he linked, even though it is square rather than rectangular, the width and depth would be fine for wing flexing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

warriec said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> Which cage are you talking about. I think doves will like the cage in the picture without all the toys in and other suff in but not suited for pigeons.



Yeah, I guess I was thinking mostly of my tiny doves. 

Reti


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a DIY kinda guy and i prefer making my own cages to my own spec and its cheaper. I suggest that the cages are custom made. Its not hard work. Some hard wear cloth and 1"x1" wood can do a plenty good cage.


----------



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I think with the cage he linked, even though it is square rather than rectangular, the width and depth would be fine for wing flexing.


I'm a she. It's alright though, since I've never stated that before.

It's almost 3 feet wide and deep, and nearly 4 1/2 feet tall, so it seemed like it was big enough for them to move about and flex their wings and such. And like I said, they will be getting out of the cage time everyday; I'm a strong believer in companion birds being out of the cage as much as possible and being allowed to fly with supervision inside the house.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I guess it would be fine, pigeons are not fussy birds. they settledown for anything.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You'll enjoy having pet pigeons, they are a kick and really great communicators
in their own way. Haven't had a problem w/odors, although you do have to keep up with the dander.

fp


----------



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys  Never knew I could find such an awesome, friendly, helpful and fun forum about pigeons! XD


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> I agree.
> 
> *Cindy has a really cool rabbit hutch, maybe she can post a picture.*
> 
> ...


Hey Kim,
Would you believe, I *don't* have a picture of the rabbit hutch. At least not in my photo file.  
I have a picture of everything else.  

Cindy


----------

